# TooWay



## jerryceltner

Satellite Internet

Just got 18mb/sec down and 6mb/sec up which is brilliant at 60 euro a month.

Love it after 1.71mb/sec down and 110 kb/sec up and no loss of internet access.

No Breakdown except for 2 hours in 6 months.... love it.

I pay more but I can download a 90 min movie in under 6 mins (800mb)

Thanks TooWay:clap2:


----------



## siobhanwf

Can add my thanks to TOOWAY direct too Jerry.
I wonder why I didn`t change sooner
No interruptions to service and FAST FAST!!! 

Well Done TOOWAY :clap2::clap2:


----------



## jerryceltner

Well TooWay upgraded me at midnight last night to the 18mb/sec service from the 10mb/sec service.
I have just done a speed test and these are the results. Pretty impressive I think.

Average Download Speed: 18684 kbps (2335.5 KB/sec transfer rate)
Average Upload Speed: 4830 kbps (603.8 KB/sec transfer rate)
Average Latency (Round Trip Time): 676 ms
Jitter: 16 ms
Packet Loss: 0%

Hi Siobhanwf you can get this as it is the same fee as you and I are paying. I did it over their chat service. Posed the question for an upgrade and when they answered they said all done as from midnight. Took 2 minutes.


----------



## siobhanwf

jerryceltner said:


> Well TooWay upgraded me at midnight last night to the 18mb/sec service from the 10mb/sec service.
> I have just done a speed test and these are the results. Pretty impressive I think.
> 
> Average Download Speed: 18684 kbps (2335.5 KB/sec transfer rate)
> Average Upload Speed: 4830 kbps (603.8 KB/sec transfer rate)
> Average Latency (Round Trip Time): 676 ms
> Jitter: 16 ms
> Packet Loss: 0%
> 
> Hi Siobhanwf you can get this as it is the same fee as you and I are paying. I did it over their chat service. Posed the question for an upgrade and when they answered they said all done as from midnight. Took 2 minutes.



Just sent the girl I dealt with originally and email....will let you know the outcome


----------



## siobhanwf

No problem the young lady got back to me within 15 minutes and it is now all done..... 18mb download and double the capacity.:ranger:... better than fibre!! lane:lane:lane:


----------



## jerryceltner

Well done,
You've made the right choice.
I sent the spreadsheet file to you via email....Hope it's OK

Jerry


----------



## siobhanwf

jerryceltner said:


> Well done,
> You've made the right choice.
> I sent the spreadsheet file to you via email....Hope it's OK
> 
> Jerry


Really appreciate it Jerry. THANK YOU


----------



## jerryceltner

siobhanwf said:


> Really appreciate it Jerry. THANK YOU


You're Welcome


----------



## siobhanwf

YEAH lane:lane:lane:

Just did a speedtest...

Average Download Speed: 18227 kbps (2278.4 KB/sec transfer rate)
Average Upload Speed: 5722 kbps (715.3 KB/sec transfer rate)
Average Latency (Round Trip Time): -1 ms


HAPPY BUNNY :cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## jerryceltner

siobhanwf said:


> YEAH lane:lane:lane:
> 
> Just did a speedtest...
> 
> Average Download Speed: 18227 kbps (2278.4 KB/sec transfer rate)
> Average Upload Speed: 5722 kbps (715.3 KB/sec transfer rate)
> Average Latency (Round Trip Time): -1 ms
> 
> HAPPY BUNNY :cheer2::cheer2:


This is what I got yesterday.

Average Download Speed: 18704 kbps (2338 KB/sec transfer rate)
Average Upload Speed: 5663 kbps (707.9 KB/sec transfer rate)
Average Latency (Round Trip Time): 675 ms
Jitter: 19 ms
Packet Loss: 0% 

Not much in it. TooWay deliver what they say. It does what it says on the tin!!!
I won't bother with speedtests for a while now and just keep a record of usage on the spreedsheet.

I did have one outage for about 5 minutes in torrential rain about two months ago while I was getting several a day with Sapo and am getting over 10 times the download speed and believe it or not over 50 times the upload speed.
Yes we're flying that's for sure. :flame::flame::flame:


----------



## siobhanwf

*Just an update*

Since TOOWAY upgraded their speed I am now getting:


Last Result:
Average Download Speed: *17174 kbps* (2146.8 KB/sec transfer rate)
Average Upload Speed: *4770 kbps* (596.3 KB/sec transfer rate)
Average Latency (Round Trip Time): 963 ms


All a far cry from the miserable service I was getting from SAPO

FLYING HIGH!


----------



## coati

Hi

Wonder if I can ask for details on your Tooway instalation?
Will be in Orique for 1 year from 1 October and need to work online.
Did you use an installer or bring kit out from UK?
iF DONE LOCALLY HAVE YOUA CONTACT PLEASE ++ any other comments.
dongle pretty much useless at site


----------



## siobhanwf

coati said:


> Hi
> 
> Wonder if I can ask for details on your Tooway instalation?
> Will be in Orique for 1 year from 1 October and need to work online.
> Did you use an installer or bring kit out from UK?
> iF DONE LOCALLY HAVE YOUA CONTACT PLEASE ++ any other comments.
> dongle pretty much useless at site



Coati I have sent you a message (or will do in about 5 minutes)


----------



## siobhanwf

We had ours sent out here and had no problem wither with delivery or speed of delivery once we decided that we had had enough of dongle (several) , sapo etc. Our only regret is that we didn`t do it sooner.

I have sent you a PM with some details and a contact for me on skype if you wish to chat about it


----------



## siobhanwf

STILL FLYING HIGH with speeds I had only just dreamed of....


Last Result:
Average Download Speed: 18306 kbps (2288.3 KB/sec transfer rate)
Average Upload Speed: 5211 kbps (651.4 KB/sec transfer rate)
Average Latency (Round Trip Time): 672 ms
Jitter: 20 ms
Packet Loss: 0%

Wednesday the 12th of September, 2012 17:43


----------



## coati

Hi

Many thanks; cant see how to reply to PM but no matter (probably need more posts?)

anyways very useful indeed.
will give em a call, might try you on skype if OK!

Nice board btw!


----------



## jerryceltner

This was the last time I checked speeds on the TooWay Sat System. Mine came from the UK also but was delivered by courier (A Friend) and was fitted by a Sat. guy here. Took about 4 hrs and I was up and running. I went live on 29th Dec 2011
It is Brilliant in comparison to the 1.77mb/sec I got with Sapo 
Average Download Speed: 18676 kbps (2334.5KB/sec transfer rate)
Average Upload Speed: 5464 kbps (683 KB/sec transfer rate)
Average Latency (Round Trip Time): 692 ms
Jitter: 22 ms
Packet Loss: 0%
Thursday the 23th of August, 2012 14:33hursday the 23th of August, 2012 14:33


----------



## coati

Thanks Jerry

it certainly sounds good I can apparently have it delivered to Portugal but will check with them
address is a bit vague, out in the wilds, but the owner can probably get coords for sat nav etc
not too sure about line of sight :-0
is the sat guy there anywhere near Orique?


----------



## jerryceltner

Hi
It looks like you are down in the Algarve and we are in the Tomar area so our sat guy is too far away.
Follow this link and there is someone fairly local that can supply the full kit that you would need and do the installation but I found him a little pricey.
Find a local dealer or installer | ToowayDirect

To get your line of sight use this link
KA-SAT Finder For Tooway - KA-SAT Satellite 9°E by Eutelsat.

There is also another one which is dish pointer. You can google this and the app is free to use.
Hope this helps.
Jerry


----------



## simply

Hi guys, 

Those speeds are nice alright. Can't even get 2mbps upload in most cities in Canada.

Can someone send me the info and something good that wasn't said. Is this $60 euros, pounds?

Thanks


----------



## jerryceltner

Hi
I have sent you a PM (Private Message)

Jerry


----------

